# Clotted AVG



## brooksdavison (Sep 13, 2011)

One of my doctors gave a dx of "clotted AVG" and I do not know what ICD-9 code/s to use.  Please help.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Sep 13, 2011)

look at 996.7x codes.  996.73 if it's an AV dialysis graft.


----------



## brooksdavison (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## rhondatalley (Sep 28, 2011)

You're also going to need to add the E87.99 to the 996.73 for clotted AV graft.

Rhonda Talley, CPC


----------

